# Stimulus Checks Arriving Next Week



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

I hear the $1400 check is likely to hit our checking accounts next week. What are your plans for your money----spend, save or what? I'm gonna buy some wool for spinning on my wheel, and save the rest.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I am not sure if I like the idea of these stimulus checks coming out.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

ET1 SS said:


> I am not sure if I like the idea of these stimulus checks coming out.


Can you say why?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

A bill called the "Rescue" plan yet approx 10% goes directly to the people needing to be rescued.
The word "rescue" and "stimulus" don't seem to go together, to me.
I would expect that people would be saying they will be using it to catch up on rent, utilities, mortgages, groceries. I am reading about vacations, big screens and items that might give the economy a bump, or a pimple, but have little to do with keeping heads above water or the wolf outside the door.
If I'm spending the money on a PS5, I don't need it.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Do you have to spend the first check before they send the second one?


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Snowfan said:


> Do you have to spend the first check before they send the second one?


 no

and this is the 3rd


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

stars at night said:


> Can you say why?


Every dollar the Fed creates out of thin air by monetizing US Treasuries, which is what these stimulus payments force the Fed to do, it devalues/debases the US dollar. That is why commodities are going up in price, that is why the wealth gap has gone up so dramatically in the last twenty years. Those with financial and real assets see those increase in value, while the dollar from earned income becomes worth less....heading rapidly towards worthless. 

Putting in its simplest terms it is pennies thrown out of the stage coach to the peasants as the aristocracy ride to their estate.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Americans can be bought cheap

83% approve of the ruinous plan
20% think it is too much spending

Maybe you can explain to your kids why they can't afford a house


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

@Hiro what happens after it becomes worthless ?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Think how happy people would be if the government gave them $4,000 per month - UBI is coming my friends


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

HDRider said:


> Americans can be bought cheap
> 
> 83% approve of the ruinous plan
> 20% think it is too much spending
> ...


Maybe it will force families back into the inter generational home....maybe that's not a bad thing ?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> @Hiro what happens after it becomes worthless ?


You will have a wheelbarrow full of money and someone will steal your wheelbarrow and leave the money.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Maybe it will force families back into the inter generational home....maybe that's not a bad thing ?


I really do not know

Has America ever operated in a multigenerational family mode?


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> @Hiro what happens after it becomes worthless ?


Every fiat currency eventually becomes worthless. This will be the first global reserve currency to do so. So, I do not know other than it will be replaced with other pieces of paper that people have more "faith" in. 

No, I do not think it will happen tomorrow; but, it is inevitable. The only way to manage a $30 trillion dollar realized debt and an implied $100 trillion dollar notional (including accrued debts like medicaire/SS/etc) is to make up money.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I think bitcoin is being put in place to replace fiat currency


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> no
> 
> and this is the 3rd


Shows how much I know.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

HDRider said:


> You will have a wheelbarrow full of money and someone will steal your wheelbarrow and leave the money.


So then use the money now to buy a bunch of wheelbarrows to trade later for apples? 



HDRider said:


> I really do not know
> 
> Has America ever operated in a multigenerational family mode?


I guess I have it in my mind that it did at one point, before there were old folks homes.
I could be wrong.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

so instead buy bitcoin? not wheelbarrows 


I agree that it's inevitable.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Just did the math.

I know a few folks who are sitting on fake unemployment getting maybe 500 week for sitting. Never had a real job.

Now they will get between 7,000 and 8,400 extra due to kids.

Been on welfare pretty much thier entire adult lives. Minus a bit of app gig work, or being forced to work for a few months.

Yeah, that's fair. That just makes the whole economy lop sided.

Know of another that has 10 kids at home. She will get 15,400. That is nuts.

Those kinds of dollars throws things out of whack.

No wonder we can't get anyone to work.

If they start sending out 300 bucks per kid per month, why work.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Snowfan said:


> Shows how much I know.


You haven't received them?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> So then use the money now to buy a bunch of wheelbarrows to trade later for apples?
> 
> Honestly, hard assets like land are the best things to buy. You are so right.
> 
> ...


People did not live so long then. A person now can live in a disabled state for many years, and elder care is taxing on families. It would take a lot of love, commitment and dedication to make it work. It feels right to me


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> so instead buy bitcoin? not wheelbarrows
> 
> 
> I agree that it's inevitable.


I am not advising to buy bitcoin.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

$15,400 😳


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

HDRider said:


> People did not live so long then. A person now can live in a disabled state for many years, and elder care is taxing on families. It would take a lot of love, commitment and dedication to make it work. It feels right to me


This makes a lot of sense. As usual, you have a good point.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> You will have a wheelbarrow full of money and someone will steal your wheelbarrow and leave the money.


That may seem like a rhetorical vehicle, but, for those thinking that HD was just being colorful, the exact scenario he describes has happened before. It’s been real, and it could very well happen again. Thinking otherwise is willful naivety.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> That may seem like a rhetorical vehicle, but, for those thinking that HD was just being colorful, the exact scenario he describes has happened before. It’s been real, and it could very well happen again. Thinking otherwise is willful naivety.


I was not joking. I was trying to make the point in a practical way. Money will buy less and less.

Just think how many years salary it took you to buy your first home.

Now think how many years salary it will take your kids. Money is losing purchasing power. 

Don't trust government published inflation rates. I bought my first new car in 1981. Olds Cutlass for $12k - I made $15K. I bought my first house in 1984 for $50K, I made $40K. Do a comparison yourself.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

HDRider said:


> I think bitcoin is being put in place to replace fiat currency


It won't be bitcoin, imho. It likely will be a digital currency of some sort that can only be accessed by that chip implanted in your hand or forehead. You can earn more of that currency by the number of kow tows you can do, how many people you can accuse of wrong think, etc.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> You haven't received them?


....


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> None for us.


It's about time you fat cats paid your fair share....


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Hiro said:


> It's about time you fat cats paid your fair share....


I wish.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> You haven't received them?


Wife lady takes care of all that kind of stuff. I think she may have told me but sometimes I don't listen all that well. My bad.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Hiro said:


> It won't be bitcoin, imho. It likely will be a digital currency of some sort that can only be accessed by that chip implanted in your hand or forehead. You can earn more of that currency by the number of kow tows you can do, how many people you can accuse of wrong think, etc.


You could be right. People in China with a high social score get to board the subway first.



https://time.com/collection/davos-2019/5502592/china-social-credit-score/


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Maybe it will force families back into the inter generational home....maybe that's not a bad thing ?



My son moved into an apartment with roomates. They won't be moving in here.

For several years we had 4 generations living in our house. I still don't know how Grandma managed all of us without going crazy.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

HDRider said:


> You could be right. People in China with a high social score get to board the subway first.
> 
> 
> 
> https://time.com/collection/davos-2019/5502592/china-social-credit-score/


"Yi, sipping free Starbucks coffee courtesy of Sesame’s loyalty points. “But then I thought, I’m just a normal kid, a regular person. What harm could there be?” "
Wow, is that for real!?
I find credit ratings distasteful, but a necessary evil. Taking it further, as article notes, is getting into Orwellian territory. 
All for a coffee! 

With Quantitative Easing (QE), the world is going to have a bad hangover soon (inflation like no other?). HDRider noted how hard it is for kids to buy a home...it is here too. Only well heeled apply around here. It was subtle, in a way, as we did have 'starter' homes about 10yrs ago when QE started. I chat with walking mates, and we've noticed there is no such thing anymore. Even small bare lots are approaching 400k. What I am noticing is RV parks (legal and illegal), popping up all over. Becoming Feudal. As I reacquaint myself with feudalism, I guess I would be considered a Knight...possibly a Lord. lol
I need a big gate.....


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Same here. No starter homes, either newly built or used.

It doesn't pay to build them when the permits and fees are 10-20 percent of the project. Build bigger for more and you get more house. 

Haven't seen any small ranchers gonuo in a long time.

Mainly McMansion types, 2,500-3,000 square feet.

The government should give out grants to build 1,200-1,500 square foot starter homes.

Of course, they don't want us to own, so...


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

HDRider said:


> I really do not know
> 
> Has America ever operated in a multigenerational family mode?


Yes, a look back at American history country lifestyles will show that. In my family generationally 3 generations were together. They were ranchers and the men brought their wives home when they married. Case in point: my gg parents, their son (my grandfather and his wife) and my father all lived together on the horse/sheep ranch in Montana. Everyone helped each other or had a specific talent/job they could do to benefit the others. I think it is an excellent way to live. I believe the Amish live that way somewhat today.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

bidding wars been going on for months now here. locals can't afford them. i don't know where it's all going to end. young people that have been saving for a downpayment can't compete with the big money coming in. houses are going for 200k and more over the asking price. i couldn't believe the dump that went for over 300k

they are buying them before even seeing them. i had people offer me 800k for mine and i know darn well it isn't worth that much. if my son didn't already have his home he wouldn't be able to afford one now. everything is being bought up. you could likely sell a outhouse or a doghouse here for big money now. ~Georgia


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

We are eliminating the middle class. The ultra elite need the lower class to do stuff for them. The lower class has bought into whatever the ultra elite tell them as long as free money comes along with it, The lower class is envious of the middle class, and the ultra elite are scared of the middle class rising up to join them, so both are trying to eliminate the middle class as fast as they can. Elite have control, lower class has the numbers, it’s a done deal.

money is based on trust of some sort, the world will likely switch to trusting China more then they trust the USA for keeping a solid stable money going. That might be a ways off, but the seeds are sown, it’s the direction we are currently heading.

Paul


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

stars at night said:


> I'm gonna buy some wool for spinning on my wheel, and save the rest.


Well what do you know, I'm pretty good at woolgathering perhaps we could get together?

Nyuck, nyuck, nyuck.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

stars at night said:


> I believe the Amish live that way somewhat today.


There is an Amish community not far from me. The way it generally works is the youngest takes over the home place from the parents and the parents live out their days in a smaller house built onsite.

The Amish have a sense of community and come together in times of need and crisis.

My Amish "brother" Jonas Burkholder told me this one. There was an English that asked an Amish what they were going to do with all of the corn in their garden, The Amish replied, "We eat what we can eat and what we can't eat we can."

The English are generally too dam* selfish to even consider working together for a shared goal and engaging in any activity that does not benefit them directly.

When the SHTF it's the Amish that will continue on with very little change or disruption.

That is until the English turn out to murder them for their farm produce.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

stars at night said:


> I hear the $1400 check is likely to hit our checking accounts next week. What are your plans for your money----spend, save or what? I'm gonna buy some wool for spinning on my wheel, and save the rest.


Donajion Salvation Army.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

What's easier to buy right now, gold, silver, or bullets?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hiro said:


> No, I do not think it will happen tomorrow; but, it is inevitable. The only way to manage a $30 trillion dollar realized debt and an implied $100 trillion dollar notional (including accrued debts like medicaire/SS/etc) is to make up money.


The $30 trillion dollar debt will not be paid. Ever.
It will not be reduced. Ever. It will continue to grow.
Politicians only make mention of it to use in talking points. There are no meaningful discussions of turning the budget around in order to reduce and eliminate the debt.
While many politicians are not "lifers" they don't consider themselves as accountable for something that will continue long after they are out of office.
Consider the absurdity of owing that much money and yet bailing out pensions and states in economic freefall.
Printing more money is the curtain hiding the wizard.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

melli said:


> I need a big gate


I have considered one too.




GTX63 said:


> The $30 trillion dollar debt will not be paid. Ever.
> It will not be reduced. Ever. It will continue to grow


It is serviceable now without robbing private sector borrowing because interest rates are so low. Just wait until we see interest rates go to 5, 10, or even 15%. The Fed will keep rates low as long as there are buyers for our debt. When buyers start to balk, then rates will shoot up.

At 10% interest on the national debt is 3 trillion dollars per years. $3,000,000,000,000 per year interest alone. That is what the entire national debt was in 1990. The debt is projected to be $50 trillion in 2025

I would love someone to point to the bright side of this rode we are on. I need some optimism about our country. I have none.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I am an optimistic person by nature. Very optimistic my wife would say.
I can also be pragmatic.
The country will not return to what you or I wish or remember it to be.
It will be different; not necessarily bad but different.
You might lament the things your kids or grandkids will never experience just like ours did, and you should. They will also experience things we can only dream of.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

@HDRider 
the bright side is that none of this is real and your soul is eternal

the other bright side is that you are even smart enough to be aware of what is going on


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> It is serviceable now without robbing private sector borrowing because interest rates are so low.


You owe 350k on a 300k mortgage. You just got cut to part time. Your spouse continues to spend more than you made while you worked full time. You plead, beg, threaten all with no effect. They are going to spend your income, your savings, your stash and borrow when there is no more cash. You cannot stop them.
Is your debt serviceable?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Is your debt serviceable?


Only if I can print money


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> I am an optimistic person by nature. Very optimistic my wife would say.
> I can also be pragmatic.
> The country will not return to what you or I wish or remember it to be.
> It will be different; not necessarily bad but different.
> You might lament the things your kids or grandkids will never experience just like ours did, and you should. They will also experience things we can only dream of.


You might find this hard to believe, but most people view me as a very optimistic person.

I consider myself to be very pragmatic.

Maybe you can elaborate on how it is going to be different, but not bad. 

I am not at all good at predicting the future, otherwise my wealth would be compound exponentially by buying Microsoft, Amazon, Biadu, Alibaba, Google, and Facebook, et al stock in their early years.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I don't have any interest in living 50 years from now. It sounds novel to some I am sure but the novel would wear off for most in quick time.
I can't tell you what stock to buy, but just a brief look back at history can show us how societies adapt to culture, innovation, changing demographics, etc.
200 years ago some men were much freer than today; others not at all.
Life was simpler yet medicine was crude.
God was the primary source of purpose yet dogma and doctrine could be suffocating.
I didn't say the US would be a whole country, nor that it would be a democracy.
Chaos, open revolt, and a reset of another kind may be in the interim.
People tend to despair over the world around them as they age. Our kids not so much, at least until right around the time they initiate skynet.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

to the OP - I intend to expand my library with hard copy 'how to' books with some of that money. Much of the how to I have is either electronic versions, dependent on access to YouTube or just in my head. There are things I've never learned much about, I'm investing to broaden my education with some of it. We intend to build a high tunnel and a low tunnel with a hinged lid with some of the $$. Some will be given to charities of our choice again. There are some other ideas rattling around but those will need to simmer for a bit until we're sure.

As to the future, I have no idea and in truth every day I'm a little less interested. There are some dragons I've lost the will to joust with. The worse it seems to get, the more I pull into my tighter circle, work on ensuring I am educated about how to sustain life, we are prepared for the seasons and sharing with people of a like mind. I appreciate the perspectives of people that continue to watch over the changes occurring on the macro level, but it is beyond me - intellectually and emotionally. For you that share your perspective - thank you. I appreciate it, I listen to all sides, I think on it, but I can no longer be that engaged. I may get bit in the ass or I may change down the road. Time will tell.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> I don't have any interest in living 50 years from now. It sounds novel to some I am sure but the novel would wear off for most in quick time.
> I can't tell you what stock to buy, but just a brief look back at history can show us how societies adapt to culture, innovation, changing demographics, etc.
> 200 years ago some men were much freer than today; others not at all.
> Life was simpler yet medicine was crude.
> ...


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

HDRider said:


> Americans can be bought cheap
> 
> 83% approve of the ruinous plan
> 20% think it is too much spending
> ...


When the number of people who vote for a living outnumbers the people who work for a living the country will be done for.

I believe that we are about there.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

newfieannie said:


> everything is being bought up. you could likely sell a outhouse or a doghouse here for big money now. ~Georgia


Here's a picture of a remodel to accommodate living quarters. 

Listed on Zillow at $175K


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Snowfan said:


> Shows how much I know.


I have so much money in my bank i didn't notice when the checks went in my account.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

101pigs said:


> I have so much money in my bank i didn't notice when the checks went in my account.


Seems like a waste to let so much money draw such a small return


----------



## Bront (Jan 26, 2021)

stars at night said:


> I hear the $1400 check is likely to hit our checking accounts next week. What are your plans for your money----spend, save or what? I'm gonna buy some wool for spinning on my wheel, and save the rest.


Help pay my taxes...


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Maybe it will force families back into the inter generational home....maybe that's not a bad thing ?


Oh that Sachs. Hate the thought


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> Same here. No starter homes, either newly built or used.
> 
> It doesn't pay to build them when the permits and fees are 10-20 percent of the project. Build bigger for more and you get more house.
> 
> ...


2500 is a McMansion? 

uh oh.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

we didn't have a inter generational home. dad use to always say "theres not room enough in one kitchen for 2 women" course he never met my first mil. anyone would be able to get along with her. i'd like my son to move in with me but he owns his own property in the country and mostly lives like a hermit. ~Georgia


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

mreynolds said:


> 2500 is a McMansion?
> 
> uh oh.


They are when they cost 350,000-450,000. But I mean that in the total lack of style and character. Just big gaudy houses with goofy rooflines.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I’m hoping a couple of my tenants will use it to catch up their rent.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> They are when they cost 350,000-450,000. But I mean that in the total lack of style and character. Just big gaudy houses with goofy rooflines.


Well, mines only 2400. My father built it because we had a big family. Then I bought it from him.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Passed a huge new subdivison full of beige, brown, and tan vinyl sided and brick tract homes. Must have been 500 homes all the same.
How does one give instructions to their house?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Passed a huge new subdivison full of beige, brown, and tan vinyl sided and brick tract homes. Must have been 500 homes all the same.
> How does one give instructions to their house?


They put numbers on them


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Yes, that is the obvious answer.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

HDRider said:


> They put numbers on them


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Mine is 1500 sq. ft.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

There was a time when fha wouldn’t finance anything over 1,000 sq ft. Reasoning was nobody needs more than 1,000 sq ft.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Forcast said:


> Oh that Sachs. Hate the thought


People get used to things when all is well and everone working. The the Republecans get in and cut back on job etc. and the young people just don't know how to cut back on things they really don't need .


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

101pigs said:


> People get used to things when all is well and everone working. The the Republecans get in and cut back on job etc. and the young people just don't know how to cut back on things they really don't need .


Gas has gone up about $1 a gallon in some areas since January.
No one with an R in front of their name is controlling that.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

whiterock said:


> Mine is 1500 sq. ft.


Mine is 450 sq ft. Perfect for me. Tiny but not mine...I want to buy my own somewhere else. I have plants at the window and no knick knacks or decorations. I have some of my art on the walls.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

GTX63 said:


> Passed a huge new subdivison full of beige, brown, and tan vinyl sided and brick tract homes. Must have been 500 homes all the same.
> How does one give instructions to their house?


Most track home in the city for years have been the same style in the same block etc. The homes i have build in the county or country have there own styles. Whatever the folks like. Different roof styles make a big differents. Most family homes i have build are over 2000 sq.ft. Tri level home in the county was a nice style. (3plus BR)


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

GTX63 said:


> Gas has gone up about $1 a gallon in some areas since January.
> No one with an R in front of their name is controlling that.


Fuel cost around here have been going up for 6 mos. It will continue to go up as the ecom gets better. As more people get back to work cost will increase. Depending on how this virus stays things will get better or not so good. Things like lumber has gone out of sight because a lot of small business has gone out of businss and the big companies love to make that extra money. Oil companies do the same thing.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

101pigs said:


> Fuel cost around here have been going up for 6 mos. It will continue to go up as the ecom gets better. As more people get back to work cost will increase. Depending on how this virus stays things will get better or not so good. Things like lumber has gone out of sight because a lot of small business has gone out of businss and the big companies love to make that extra money. Oil companies do the same thing.


As far as oil, gasoline fuel does not matter who is in power. They see a chance to raise the price they do.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Think how happy people would be if the government gave them $4,000 per month - UBI is coming my friends


'Atlas Shrugged' should be required reading in high school. It is for my kids.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

I intend on buying some bread with mine, maybe go check out a circus or two.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Evons hubby said:


> I’m hoping a couple of my tenants will use it to catch up their rent.


If not, here you go.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

No worries, they have found a way to pay for the stimulus! Just raise taxes on those who can afford it most. (a bit of sarcasm there)









Biden plans first major tax hike since 1993, report says


President Joe Biden is planning to execute the first major tax hike in federal taxes in almost 30 years, Bloomberg reported Monday.




www.nbc4i.com


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Evons hubby said:


> I’m hoping a couple of my tenants will use it to catch up their rent.


I had one meet me at the grocery store last night. Western Union $900 plus $900 cash. I had a 12pack on the counter and she paid for it! She offered to buy me 10 more...


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

TripleD said:


> I had one meet me at the grocery store last night. Western Union $900 plus $900 cash. I had a 12pack on the counter and she paid for it! She offered to buy me 10 more...


Sounds stimulating to me!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 3/15/21 8:24 PM CDST



HDRider said:


> I really do not know
> 
> Has America ever operated in a multigenerational family mode?


Yes we have and some still do.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Shrek said:


> Posted 3/15/21 8:24 PM CDST
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we have and some still do.


Yup, we have three generations on our little farm now.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Evons hubby said:


> I’m hoping a couple of my tenants will use it to catch up their rent.


$1400 should about cover deposit and first month's rent at their next digs.
Why spend hard earned money on the old when they can have something new and fresh.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

$1400 wouldn't cover a month's rent around here. Those days are long gone in this area.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> $1400 should about cover deposit and first month's rent at their next digs.
> Why spend hard earned money on the old when they can have something new and fresh.


Not easy to find new digs in my area. Certainly nothing new and fresh!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

whiterock said:


> $1400 wouldn't cover a month's rent around here. Those days are long gone in this area.


I’m not greedy, 1400 will catch three months rent from me in most of my houses.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

A bad but resourceful renter thinks "Hmmm, I owe $1400 on this dump and the landlord is ticked. I can pay him now and be late again in 2 weeks with no more get out of jail free cards, or I can use this roll on a new landlord and be good for a couple of months, and I can recyle my excuses."


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

whiterock said:


> $1400 wouldn't cover a month's rent around here. Those days are long gone in this area.


pretty much the same here. And then the place is in the city on the third floor.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

stars at night said:


> pretty much the same here. And then the place is in the city on the third floor.


Where in the world do you live? NYC?

If I might ask.

Your handle always reminds me of this:


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Tom Horn said:


> Where in the world do you live? NYC?
> 
> If I might ask.
> 
> Your handle always reminds me of this:


i do not live in NYC (shudder) rather a small town where I was born but did not grow up. I did grow up in the countryside of central NYS. The rents here (smallest of small town) are really high. A one bedrm with bath (400 sq ft) will go for 900-1100 bucks a month w/o utilities. I got lucky and am on ground floor. I am in a really nice place, great neighbors that mostly keep to themselves as do I. I am happy, content and able to do as I please pretty much. Thanks the the song; it's one I really relate to.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

stars at night said:


> i do not live in NYC (shudder) rather a small town where I was born but did not grow up. I did grow up in the countryside of central NYS. The rents here (smallest of small town) are really high. A one bedrm with bath (400 sq ft) will go for 900-1100 bucks a month w/o utilities. I got lucky and am on ground floor. I am in a really nice place, great neighbors that mostly keep to themselves as do I. I am happy, content and able to do as I please pretty much. Thanks the the song; it's one I really relate to.
> View attachment 94650


I'm glad you liked the song.

I am originally from Storrs, CT. I love New England, however, I can't afford to live there. I tried and starved out twice.

My almost 86 yo Dad still lives in CT and a one bedroom where he is rents for $900 a month. The same size apartment for me here in MO rents for $495.

Is that your artwork?

It is amazingly good.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Tom Horn said:


> I'm glad you liked the song.
> 
> I am originally from Storrs, CT. I love New England, however, I can't afford to live there. I tried and starved out twice.
> 
> ...


thank you, yes that is a drawing in progress a few years ago for a client. It was a Maine **** Cat


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I see the censorware is still bleeping out that word.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Evons hubby said:


> Yup, we have three generations on our little farm now.


We also have three generations living here too. Not a farm, sadly.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Mish said:


> We also have three generations living here too. Not a farm, sadly.


I love it when family can and want to be together under one roof.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

stars at night said:


> I love it when family can and want to be together under one roof.


Under one roof and I would be heading to the cabin ☺ . There are three generations on the farm...


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

stars at night said:


> thank you, yes that is a drawing in progress a few years ago for a client. It was a Maine **** Cat


You do some very nice work.

Hilarious! the filters didn't allow you to use the given name of the cat. Too many racist overtones I guess.

Out here we don't go co*n hunting, we go for the trash pandas instead.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Tom Horn said:


> You do some very nice work.
> 
> Hilarious! the filters didn't allow you to use the given name of the cat. Too many racist overtones I guess.
> 
> Out here we don't go co*n hunting, we go for the trash pandas instead.


here's another one----watercolor of a yellowbird


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

stars at night said:


> here's another one----watercolor of a yellowbird


Very cool!

Do you sketch it out and then paint it or is it all paints from the beginning?

How long does it take you to produce a piece like that?

This is the cover art for a story my grandson wrote. He has been drawing since he was quite young.

The creature is the villain of the tale.

Abbadere is his pen name.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Tom Horn said:


> Very cool!
> 
> Do you sketch it out and then paint it or is it all paints from the beginning?
> 
> ...


how old is he?


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

stars at night said:


> how old is he?


I use my camera and also live nature...I m always with my sketch pad and camera. When i caught this bird I added the bamboo elements to it and changed a few things, minor. It takes one sitting to do a watercolor. My favorite medium in my camera and I have 8 thousand photos in y library....What do you and others here do for an artistic release??


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

stars at night said:


> how old is he?



He's 20, he and I are pretty close because he never knew his father and I determined that he would know that there was a man in his life who loved him.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

stars at night said:


> I use my camera and also live nature...I m always with my sketch pad and camera. When i caught this bird I added the bamboo elements to it and changed a few things, minor. It takes one sitting to do a watercolor. My favorite medium in my camera and I have 8 thousand photos in y library....What do you and others here do for an artistic release??


That is just too cool.

Do you have a color printer to print off your photos, or do you take the memory stick/flash drive in and have them printed up?

I lost my right leg above the knee nearly 10 years ago in a hit-and-run motorcycle accident where the guy who hit me left me to die in a roadside ditch. If I had not had the presence of mind to call 911, I would have died there, as I lost nearly half of my blood volume by the time they finally found me and got me to the hospital.

I used to be pretty active. I've worked many jobs in many different trades down through the years, most of the agricultural or transferable to farming because I never wanted to be a one trick pony. I like machine work and ornamental iron, however I haven't run a lathe or picked up a stinger in ten years.

I'm a fairly good cook, but the catch-22 is that I also like to eat what I cook.

I can't remember if Alex made the one in the picture or if I did.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Tom Horn said:


> He's 20, he and I are pretty close because he never knew his father and I determined that he would know that there was a man in his life who loved him.


I love that you did that.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

stars at night said:


> Yes, a look back at American history country lifestyles will show that. In my family generationally 3 generations were together. They were ranchers and the men brought their wives home when they married. Case in point: my gg parents, their son (my grandfather and his wife) and my father all lived together on the horse/sheep ranch in Montana. Everyone helped each other or had a specific talent/job they could do to benefit the others. I think it is an excellent way to live. I believe the Amish live that way somewhat today.


I always envied The Waltons. I’d have loved for my grandparents to live with us. I think it’s a nice way to live too.
Unless you have crummy in-laws. 😬


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

stars at night said:


> I love that you did that.


It was a very easy thing to do. He has always had a very sweet nature. He was around seven when I stopped driving over the road. I would pick him up from school and we would have "adventures," like me crawling around on hands and knees in a big grassy area catching grasshoppers while he held the jar, We sometimes would hike the maybe half mile to Taco Bell and get him his still favorite snack, a cheesy bean and rice burrito. He would literally inhale them and I would watch thinking, "please don't choke, please don't choke." On days when I saw him in the morning we would take our coffee, mine was regular, his was "sweet coffee" with lots of milk and extra sugar and go on the back deck and make lists of what we were going to do that day. Things like adventure, battles, snuggles, I wish I had saved some of them. The list thing was more his idea and I thought it a good thing to encourage. The little con artist knew I liked to snuggle with him so in the afternoons after school at my apartment he would come up to me and say "Let's have snuggles on the bed." The bed was the only place where we could as I was 6'5" and he was just a little guy. We would snuggle for about a minute and he would jump up and want to "battle." We had two hard foam swords and I would lay there on my side and he would dance around and we would do battle. I swear he would have battled for hours every day at that stage. He was so much fun. Still is.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Lisa in WA said:


> I always envied The Waltons. I’d have loved for my grandparents to live with us. I think it’s a nice way to live too.
> Unless you have crummy in-laws. 😬



As idealistic as it was, even John Boy mentioned that was just a window in time. What we have watched for the past 50 years probably lasted about 5.
100 years ago three generations could live in a 2 or 3 bedroom 800 sf home. Family for many people carried a different meaning then.
Today, empty nesters need 3000 sf with get away rooms. Society is more about self identity than family identity.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I caught a thread on social media the other day where I finally read about folks waiting on their stimulus to pay bills. People actually trying to buy time with creditors until the funds arrive for things like rent, utilities, car repairs, doctor's appointments, meds, and general necessities.
But the irony is that for the most part, they really didn't need the government to send them money; they needed the government to not crash the economy and put them in the hole to begin with.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

My son is one of those who desperately needs the stimulus money to pay bills. He and his roommate both saw a huge decrease in income as a direct cause of the lock-down. Then his job got shipped to India because of a failed attempt to keep everyone employed even though many had not been trained for and could not perform their new work from home positions. We did what we could to help, it just wasn't enough.

He started his new job last week. Once the paychecks start coming in again they should be okay.

I really do feel for those who are still fighting their way through with no income. Unemployment in Ohio is a joke. Scammers from overseas have cashed more checks than Americans who really need the money.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Most hit bank account last night. Showing this morning as pending.
For direct deposit


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Danaus29 said:


> ...Scammers from overseas have cashed more checks than Americans who really need the money.


Unfortunately, the worst of the scammers live here, and we elected them.

But, hey, at least Pakistan is getting a well-funded gender studies program.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Unfortunately, the worst of the scammers live here, and we elected them.
> 
> But, hey, at least Pakistan is getting a well-funded gender studies program.


The Woke never sleep

China's People's Liberation Army (PLA) has already surpassed the U.S. in missile development and its number of warships and air defense systems


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Tom Horn said:


> That is just too cool.
> 
> Do you have a color printer to print off your photos, or do you take the memory stick/flash drive in and have them printed up?
> 
> ...


Saying I'm sorry about your leg is not enough but I am sorry. Alex --- or you--- are talented; i like the work.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

stars at night said:


> Saying I'm sorry about your leg is not enough but I am sorry. Alex --- or you--- are talented; i like the work.


I never print my art. Don't own a printer. Everything I do is original and not reproduced. Once in awhile I will sell something or give one away.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Tom Horn said:


> It was a very easy thing to do. He has always had a very sweet nature. He was around seven when I stopped driving over the road. I would pick him up from school and we would have "adventures," like me crawling around on hands and knees in a big grassy area catching grasshoppers while he held the jar, We sometimes would hike the maybe half mile to Taco Bell and get him his still favorite snack, a cheesy bean and rice burrito. He would literally inhale them and I would watch thinking, "please don't choke, please don't choke." On days when I saw him in the morning we would take our coffee, mine was regular, his was "sweet coffee" with lots of milk and extra sugar and go on the back deck and make lists of what we were going to do that day. Things like adventure, battles, snuggles, I wish I had saved some of them. The list thing was more his idea and I thought it a good thing to encourage. The little con artist knew I liked to snuggle with him so in the afternoons after school at my apartment he would come up to me and say "Let's have snuggles on the bed." The bed was the only place where we could as I was 6'5" and he was just a little guy. We would snuggle for about a minute and he would jump up and want to "battle." We had two hard foam swords and I would lay there on my side and he would dance around and we would do battle. I swear he would have battled for hours every day at that stage. He was so much fun. Still is.


If you haven't already you should start writing. I write shorts and have been published for one I wrote about my grandfather. If I haven't posted it on HT I will...let me know. That is a very good short you have written.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

stars at night said:


> Saying I'm sorry about your leg is not enough but I am sorry. Alex --- or you--- are talented; i like the work.


Thank you, that's very kind of you.

It's one of those inescapable having to play the hand you are dealt things.

Through it I have learned to internalize, "Forgiveness is when you set the prisoner free, only to discover that the prisoner was you." "Forgiveness is the fragrance that the violet sheds on the heel of the one who has crushed it."-Mark Twain and the one my Mother liked, "Anger does more harm to the vessel in which it is stored, than to anyone on whom it is poured."

So you liked the steel rose?

They are not hard to make. Taking a chisel and pounding the veins in the leaves takes the most time.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

stars at night said:


> I never print my art. Don't own a printer. Everything I do is original and not reproduced. Once in awhile I will sell something or give one away.


Oh, sorry, I didn't mean to imply that you copied your art, with the advent of digital I was thinking of your photographs. 

With 8K in your collection, you must keep the trail hot to where you have them developed.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

stars at night said:


> If you haven't already you should start writing. I write shorts and have been published for one I wrote about my grandfather. If I haven't posted it on HT I will...let me know. That is a very good short you have written.


Thank you, 

I do like to express myself, my kids think I talk too much (insert eyeroll here). For a time I wrote letters to the editor of the Springfield paper and they printed several of them. Maybe I'll write my own Charlie's Samurai Adventures, but probably with not as much swordplay. I guess deep down Tristan still likes to "battle."

I would like to read your story about your grandfather.

This probably my favorite song.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Tom Horn said:


> Oh, sorry, I didn't mean to imply that you copied your art, with the advent of digital I was thinking of your photographs.
> 
> With 8K in your collection, you must keep the trail hot to where you have them developed.


digital no hardcopies


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

stars at night said:


> digital no hardcopies


no I am not offened. It's just that I have sooo many in the camera that I would like to sell or give away. There are a good deal that I would like to have "fractured" to hang. Can't make up my feeble mind


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

stars at night said:


> no I am not offened. It's just that I have sooo many in the camera that I would like to sell or give away. There are a good deal that I would like to have "fractured" to hang. Can't make up my feeble mind


Yeah, it's a tough spot to be in, knowing the investment in both time and heart that you have in your work and then trying to place a dollar value on it. Each one of your photos carries a little piece of you and the thought of handing that over to a total stranger who does/may not appreciate that makes it hard.

Art is about soul, not money.

But a person's gotta have some "bread" once in awhile to get by on.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Tom Horn said:


> Yeah, it's a tough spot to be in, knowing the investment in both time and heart that you have in your work and then trying to place a dollar value on it. Each one of your photos carries a little piece of you and the thought of handing that over to a total stranger who does/may not appreciate that makes it hard.
> 
> Art is about soul, not money.
> 
> But a person's gotta have some "bread" once in awhile to get by on.


allright, I am going to post the story I wrote'


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

stars at night said:


> allright, I am going to post the story I wrote about my grandfather (the one that was published last year)


MONTANA REMAINS

It is early morning, a soft fall day that promises to be sunny but not too cold; just enough for a sweater. I sit at the kitchen table having my first cup of coffee as my eyes take in the small rooms of my lakeside cottage in central New York. My Grandfather has passed this week.
Even though I know he is not here with me, I envision him sitting in his favorite chair, the brown overstuffed one with the pheasants in flight under his hips. He is reading the newspaper while occasionally watching the Canadian geese from the window next to his chair. Eyeglasses are perched upon the bridge of his nose, though he doesn’t really need them for reading. His white disheveled hair falls around the neck of his plaid shirt collar and over the tops of his ears unnoticed by his eyes in the mirror.
His hands once smooth, strong and without age spots are now wrinkled and soft, something he sees but doesn’t really think is too important. He will tell me he knows he can still throw a hammer if needed; hell, he could still rope a horse and break him if he had to. Might take a little longer but he still had it in him.
I can see him sitting there, thinking about the past. His head will lay back on the chair, his eyes half closed and he will tell me of the old days when he was rough and ready to conquer his world.

#

His world was a horse ranch in northern Montana on one hundred sixty acres in 1915. His world was his wife and partner, the mother of his children born and unborn, and his world was work. He ran horses over those acres, fed his family from the land, made some cash now and then. He was small, wiry and tough, one hundred percent Irish. His hands could be gentle as he pulled a foal from her mother and stern with his growing boys. He gave much of himself and expected more from everyone he knew, especially his children. He wasn’t disappointed.
He will tell me of how his father fought in the Civil War. His hand will shake and wave vaguely in the direction of the graves of his twin sons lying near their grandfather, dead in the first winter of their lives. The graves are thousands of miles away, have long turned to dust unmarked and uncared for but he will not remember this as he speaks. He is not with me as he tells me these things. He is walking the land, his hands loosely holding reins of the ranch pony as his boots kick dust of the past.

#

I know him as a young man from the pictures I found recently in a long-forgotten box stored in the attic. Musty album pictures are neatly tucked into black paper points to hold them in place for the future. There he is in a beat up wagon, two huge horses pulling him towards an unknown destination. He is next to his wife in another, standing just close enough to touch shoulders. They look worn and tired.
I turn the large heavy pages of black and white photos until I find more recent images of my father and his brothers. All are perched happily and manly looking upon large earth moving equipment at the building of the Fort Peck Dam. The date is 1938, proclaims the handwriting under one of these many photos. It is plain they are full of youthful vigor, proud to be a part of this immense undertaking.

#

I rise from the chair and pop an English muffin into the toaster. While I wait for the toasted treasure I think about the day’s coming events. It will be quiet as I will be alone preparing for the trip to Montana.
I will drive to the airport, sit still through the four-hour flight to Billings, find the Rent-A-Car dealer and make the three-hour drive to northern Montana. Passing by Fort Peck Dam, I will see the town of Wheeler now long gone, but I will see it as he saw it, in its prime. I will hear the heavy machinery grinding and see my Dad working the levers of the Cat he drove so long ago.
I will turn into the town of Glasgow with relief. I will be exhausted and need a meal, a shower, sleep.
The next morning, dressed in jeans and boots, a sheepskin jacket over my shoulders, I will drive to the site of the old ranch along the Milk River. There are no buildings left, nothing marks the place where a family homesteaded but I have visited before and know the land well.
I will walk along the old fence line and turn into the treeless fields hearing the soft whinny of ghost horses all around. My eyes will turn to the horizon barely making out the lines of an old two story ranch house, the pitch of a barn roof, a water tower.
As I walk, my fingers will tug the round wooden lid from the ceramic container and my full hands will toss ashes to the wind. I will run and trail a handful of these ashes through the air, watching them spread and fall to the earth. When I approach the old lane that drew next to the house, I will empty the jar of his remains onto this dirt road he built.
When all is finished and he is scattered as he wished, I will lie back in the heavily flowered grasses of the old place, stare at the big sky and dream of days past, other lives.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

stars at night said:


> MONTANA REMAINS
> As I walk, my fingers will tug the round wooden lid from the ceramic container and my full hands will toss ashes to the wind. I will run and trail a handful of these ashes through the air, watching them spread and fall to the earth. When I approach the old lane that drew next to the house, I will empty the jar of his remains onto this dirt road he built.
> When all is finished and he is scattered as he wished, I will lie back in the heavily flowered grasses of the old place, stare at the big sky and dream of days past, other lives.


That is a great story. It makes me wish I could have met the man.

I couldn't help but think of this song while reading it.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Tom Horn said:


> That is a great story. It makes me wish I could have met the man.
> 
> I couldn't help but think of this song while reading it.


Glad you liked it


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

stars at night said:


> Glad you liked it


My last, best job before I got hurt, was running and delivering new trucks all over the lower 48 and from Vancouver Island, BC to Dartmouth/Halifax, NS.

I was in and out of Great Falls, MT quite often there for awhile.

I ran out of Portland, OR where Freightliner trucks is headquartered and the Western Star is built.

Greatest truck on the road.

On a couple of occasions I ran some export trucks bound for Australia to pull the road trains there, from Portland down Interstate 5 to the port in Long Beach, CA.

1000 miles in a truck weighing 17,000 pounds carrying another truck of the same size on the back. Right through Los Angeles.

In a truck that controlled and steered on the right side of the cab, working the manual gearshift with your left hand.

It took some getting used to, but after a bit you settled in and even started to crave a Vegemite sandwich and started talking like Crocodile Dundee..


----------



## DebbieJ (Oct 9, 2016)

HDRider said:


> I really do not know
> 
> Has America ever operated in a multigenerational family mode?


Yes! My mother, brother, sister and I lived with my grandparents for the first 5-1/2 years of my life. My daddy died before I was born in 1951. And my dear MIL lived with my husband and me for about 5 years until she died. It does work.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> Just did the math.
> 
> I know a few folks who are sitting on fake unemployment getting maybe 500 week for sitting. Never had a real job.
> 
> ...


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Personally I already paid off the foundation repair bill. We had $14k on it. We got down to $3k before we got the stimulus so it's paid off. One less bill to worry about and the tax refunds we got went to pay off the new phones we got. So basically we don't have $500 more a month to pay out on anything. We only owe on the house and 2 autos. Life is good.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Right into the grandpeep's brokerage account. I sold all my stock last month. Have a ****load of gold and silver. Owe 0 to anybody for anything.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

He backpedaled on that amount real fast didn't he?


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

*“When the people find that they can vote themselves money that will herald the end of the republic.”*

Benjamin Franklin


----------



## minxbay (Jan 28, 2003)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Maybe it will force families back into the inter generational home....maybe that's not a bad thing ?


Sorry not gonna live with my In laws again. Twice was enough for me.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

shaky6 said:


> $1400? SloJoMentia promised everyone it would be $2k, besides the fact that the total "relief bill" price tag would be enough to pay every single citizen $45k.


 It IS $2k. If you got the 1st or the 2nd stimulus, it was $600. $600 plus $1,400 equals what? $2k.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

minxbay said:


> Sorry not gonna live with my In laws again. Twice was enough for me.


I couldn't stand staying with mine for a weekend. No way I could live there.



TedH71 said:


> It IS $2k. If you got the 1st or the 2nd stimulus, it was $600. $600 plus $1,400 equals what? $2k.


That's Joe math. He didn't make the distinction until after the election. The first stimulus payment was not considered to be part of his package.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/us-policy/2021/01/08/biden-stimulus-plan/


----------



## shaky6 (May 15, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> He backpedaled on that amount real fast didn't he?


Uh, no, actually I never heard him backpedal on that. Because he never answers questions, can't speak off the cuff, and the media never challenges him on anything. So no.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Danaus29 said:


> I couldn't stand staying with mine for a weekend. No way I could live there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not Joe math or any other kind of math other than plain old math. It’s 2k.
That said, I think its kind of stupid that people who haven’t been affected financially by the pandemic should be getting anything. This should have been targeted.


----------



## shaky6 (May 15, 2015)

Basically SlojoMentia is saying "thanks to President Trump for getting the money ball rolling, now I can stiff the peasants $600."


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Lisa in WA said:


> Its not Joe math or any other kind of math other than plain old math. It’s 2k.
> That said, I think its kind of stupid that people who haven’t been affected financially by the pandemic should be getting anything. This should have been targeted.



There are a lot of people who won't get $2000. The cut-off was lower this time around and if people already filed their taxes and made more than last year they might not get the additional $1400. 

But I agree it should have been targeted to those who were directly affected instead of across the board.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> plain old math


Yep, votes are cheap


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> As idealistic as it was, even John Boy mentioned that was just a window in time. What we have watched for the past 50 years probably lasted about 5.
> 100 years ago three generations could live in a 2 or 3 bedroom 800 sf home. Family for many people carried a different meaning then.
> Today, empty nesters need 3000 sf with get away rooms. Society is more about self identity than family identity.


We literally bought a new house because the living situation wasn't working out with the extended family. It wasn't the whole reason, but if that particular situation wasn't going on we might not have had the hard push to move. The new place gives the oldest generation their own bedroom/bathroom space, the youngest generation their separate bedroom/bathroom space, and we suckers in the middle share living space with both but at least have our own bathroom.

I dare anyone to try living long term with three or more adult females, who have at one point or another lived independently, in one house - related or not - to see how much like the Waltons it ends up being. Ye gods, the bathroom along caused sooooo many problems and there is still some animosity about it even thought the "problem" has been solved. My poor husband...he earned the man space in the garage he carved out at the new house.


----------

